# Wingshooter's JAnt



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Had to get one of these once I saw them on Roger's website.

Was amazed to be told that the price including shipping to the U.K. was $35 (approx.= £22.30, the price of a board cut).

Even more amazed when I got it. 

This is a 3D carving from solid maple: a 4cm wide 'shelf' sits over thumb and forefinger; a 2cm wide by 1.5 cm thick 'wasp waist' gives excellent grip for the second and third fingers and a 4 cm diameter 'spherical' palm swell locks into the base of the hand to give the greatest area of contact and most stable and secure grip of any catty I own.

When I first held the JAnt it felt odd. It's an ergo totally unlike anything else I've tried but that's because the shape and increased contact area distributes the load differently. Instead of putting much of the stress of supporting the forks on the proximal joint of the thumb, Roger's design manages to put more of the load lower down on the hand itself thus removing a potential source of injury for those using heavy bands. 

The waist and palm swell combine with the fork shelf to give a totally secure grip. Mine came with moderately tapered single latex bands and a light weight slimline pouch that give a lot of speed to my usual 9mm steel ammo. The fork tips are 27mm wide and the whole construction is solid enough to make fitting double hunting bands a safe option.

The look and feel-in-the-hand of this catty are both excellent, there are no sharp edges to damage bands, the finish is smooth, all corners properly rounded. Some of my catties tend to shift in my hand on shooting, this one stays in place, feels like it's going to stay in place and it hits accurately.

I really like the JAnt. It fits my hand, feels secure and lets me shoot with confidence. I unreservedly recommend it and suggest that those who are as intrigued by the shape as I was go for it.

The price is ridiculous - this thing has got to take twice as long to make as board cuts selling for the same money and Roger should be asking more for them.

That's my review only one more thing to add (sorry, I can't resist it):

Nice one Roger and VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review.
Been thinking about getting this one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I never realised that's how much they cost.

Awesome frame and an even more awesome price!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank You for the kind words.
I have used this same basic desin and developed what I think is a true straight wrist slingshot. I should be able to post some pictures of it this weekend. For those of use that are into archery and used the straight wrist method of shooting this thing feels fantastic.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woah! i didn't relise the prices were cheap, i was expecting the frames to be atleast $50+

awesome looking frames for the price, bargain!

Looking forward to owning one soon.


----------

